# How to go about teathering?



## JohannesShanghai (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am trying to make use of technology and make my life way lot easier! Would be great if you guys can help me. 

I currently have a canon 5d mark II, with macAir and IpadAir..plus another computer at home.  I was wondering what software to use to teather? I want to attach my camera into a computer so I can shoot while my client can see the photos right away! Especially since I don't have my own studio. 

Not sure if MacAir/Ipad is useful? If so what softwares do I need to buy? 

Any suggestions would be suppper helpful. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2014)

The software that comes with the camera should allow for tethered capture, but many of us use Lightroom, since we have that anyway.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

I use lightroom. Not the most sophisticated tethering... it's more of a "I can click the shutter with the computer and view the images, but can't do much else.." kinda tethering.


----------



## Dao (Aug 8, 2014)

The Digital Photo Professional (DPP) software that shipped with the camera can do tether shoot.  At least mine does.


----------



## feeds_78 (Sep 7, 2014)

Here is the website for a company that I found about a year or so ago that has a lot of the cables and other things that you may or may not need or want.  I am sure that there is others out there that are selling some of the same things.

http://www.tethertools.com


----------

